# New Hampshire Master Plumber Exam Prep.



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

So I have been using Tests.com to prep for my upcoming exam, but they suck. Does anyone know of a good home study course for New Hampshires Test?


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I mainly work in Massachusetts, that's where I started plumbing and still do 99% of my work even though I live in New Hampshire, but I do have my NH license. The test is kind of a joke for NH. I went in there without studying and passed the test in half an hour. It's open book but even with that I only looked in the book once. I needed the chart for how far a 2" vent can be run with x amount of dfu's on the waste line.
I'm not saying you shouldn't study at all, but don't over think it. Your best bet would probably be learning where things are in the book so if you do get stumped on a question you'll know where to find the answer.
Hopefully they changed the prints they give you for when I took it. They were awful. I even talked with a state inspector about it the day after I took the test and he said the same thing but because they use a testing agency to give the test it takes forever to change anything on it.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I took it before, and passed easy like 7-8 years ago, but it expired while I was in the army. I really need go in prepared though, and Tests.com ain't cutting it.


----------

